# One pass DTG printer



## yarivfink (Jun 29, 2011)

*Focus Athena-960 series One pass DTG printer*

I want to buy a t-shirt printer these days and find several famous supplier such as DTG, kornit and another Chinese brand-Focus, the former two are too expensive for me so i am going to take the Chinese one. 

They said that their machine can print with white and color one pass, is it possible? How about the printing quality? Anybody knows?

I am interested in this model:http://www.focusdgt.com/productshow.asp?pid=497


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

There is a thread, recently started that _might_ answer your question. Here's the link http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t157152.html

As the manufacturer has confirmed the printer *is* capable of printing with white and color one pass, why do you doubt this?

I can understand your concern if you'd spent sometime reading here about others experiences with Chinese suppliers! I regret to say, I've yet to read a positive thread. I guess one day, a Chinese manufacturer/distributor will break the dreary mold.


----------



## yarivfink (Jun 29, 2011)

Stitch-Up said:


> There is a thread, recently started that _might_ answer your question. Here's the link http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t157152.html
> 
> As the manufacturer has confirmed the printer *is* capable of printing with white and color one pass, why do you doubt this?
> 
> I can understand your concern if you'd spent sometime reading here about others experiences with Chinese suppliers! I regret to say, I've yet to read a positive thread. I guess one day, a Chinese manufacturer/distributor will break the dreary mold.


Dear John, thanks for your info. I did some research again and called Focus just now, they said they have some customers in chile so I am going to visit one of them 2 days later. I will refresh when I come back.


----------



## yarivfink (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone want to know the process now? I went to visit the person who bought one machine from FOCUS DIGITAL here, it's A2 size printer, the guys use it to print t-shirts, i let him show me how the machine working and check the printing quality, quite good, maybe the ink is better, he use Dupont, but has to do the pre-treatment manually when print on dark. The machine uses Epson print head, what i am worry about is the white ink clog, maybe XAAR is a better choice. I will continue to pay attention on their one pass DTG printer.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Did you take any pictures of the printer you went to see in Chile? Many here would be interested I'm sure.


----------



## RossinBali (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has any experience of running one of these Chinese "Focus" printers. The machine pricing is very attractive but a lot of Chinese Brands have poor reputations for reliability and support. I'd be very interested in any first hand experiences - particularly as I'm in Asia too....


----------

